# Questions avant Jailbreak



## maxloss (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour !
J'ai un iPhone 3Gs 32Go avec iOS 4.0.1 jamais jailbreaké et j'hésite beaucoup à le faire, et je ne trouve pas, malgré de LONGUES recherches sur internet et les forums, les réponses à certaines questions. Je me permets donc de tenter ma chance ici 

1. Question peut être idiote, mais une fois JB, que se passe-t'il lorsqu'on connecte son iPhone à l'ordi et qu'on lance iTunes ?
Est-ce qu'iTunes vous harcèle pour mettre à jour ? Ou est-ce totalement transparent et continue-t'on à utiliser iTunes comme avant pour ses synchros ?
Est-ce qu'iTunes continue à créer des points de restauration pour les applis achetées via iTunes ?

2. Si je décide de retirer le JB, en restaurant mon iPhone, est-ce que ça me remet l'iPhone en l'état initial AVANT JB, ou est-ce que les sauvegardes des jeux (par exemple) effectuées après le JB sont conservées ? Est-ce que les réglages des applis sont réinitialisées ??
J'ai cru comprendre que même sans parler de JB, lorsqu'on restaure un iPhone, on perd les contacts et les calendriers (dans mon cas pas très grave vu que je suis en Microsoft Exchange avec gmail), mais perd-t'on aussi tous les réglages et données des applications ?
Et concrètement, est-ce que ça vire toutes les applis installées par Cydia en gardant uniquement celles telechargées par iTunes ?

Merci !


----------



## Rémi M (14 Août 2010)

Bonjour,


Oui, tu peux synchroniser ton iPhone il n'y a aucun soucis, et tu peux sauvegarder ton iPhone normalement.

Si tu restaure avec une sauvegarde que tu as faite, tu n'auras plus de Jailbreak mais toutes tes informations et applications que tu auras sur ton iPhone au moment où tu l'auras sauvegarder se mettrons après la restauration. 
Et si tu restaures, toutes tes applications téléchargées avec Cydia sont supprimées avec Cydia.


----------



## dotkite (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'allais justement créer un topic de ce genre, je me permets donc de participer !
Je souhaiterais avoir quelques confirmations avant de passer à l'acte :

1- Si je comprends bien, en restaurant alors que je suis sous JB, tout ce qui est non-officiel s'efface sans laisser de traces (Cydia, apps Cydia ou autres), alors que le reste du contenu se remet en place comme pour une restauration normale ?

2- Question qui revient souvent j'imagine : quid de la garantie ? Je ne suis pas idiot, je sais qu'un Apple Store ne me reprendra pas mon iPhone JB en rade. Mais si je le restaure avant de le ramener, peuvent-ils "détecter" qu'il a été JB ?

3- En étant JB, y a-t-il des choses que je ne pourrai plus faire ? Comme accéder à l'Appstore officiel, mettre à jour mes apps officielles, etc...

4- Question plus large, mais y a-t-il des programmes à éviter sur Cydia ? Du genre qui entraînent des problèmes de stabilité voire de brick si mal utilisés ? Je suis un utilisateur averti qui ne fera pas de folie avec sa machine JB, mais comme on ne sait jamais...

Un grand merci à la personne ou aux personnes qui me répondront !


----------



## Rémi M (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,


Attention, si tu restaures il faudra remettre à une sauvegarde récente, car si tu mets l'iPhone à l'état d'origine tu n'auras plus rien, donc avant de restaurer, tu synchronise ton iPhone même s'il est Jailbreaké.
Si tu le restaures, il n'y aura plus aucune trace du Jailbreak.
Tu pourras continuer à utiliser ton iPhone normalement, en le synchronisant, en fesant les mises à jour de tes applications, mais *ATTENTION À NE PAS METTRE À JOUR L'OS DE TON IPHONE !!*
Pas à ma connaissance, je l'avais Jailbreak juste pour modifié l'apparence c'est tout, mais tu devrais aller voir sur des sites spécialisés pour ça


----------



## dotkite (15 Août 2010)

Merci pour cette réponse informative !


----------



## maxloss (22 Août 2010)

Oui merci pour ces réponses, j'ai Jailbreaké mon iPhone et en suis assez content !


----------



## marvel63 (23 Août 2010)

Le seul point à mon sens à vérifier avec les applis Cydia, c'est la compatibilité avec l'OS.

Je me suis fait une frayeur en installant une extension de LockInfo qui n'était pas compatible iOS4, j'ai eu du mal à reprendre le contrôle de mon iPhone...


----------



## constantin34 (24 Juillet 2014)

bonjour j'aimerai savoir un renseignement pourrais vous me repondre vite c urgent 


si je jailbreak mon ipad est ce que tout les images et jeux resteront sur mon ipad 


                                                                                                 merci


----------



## Maxmad68 (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour
Je me permets d'apporter une information, POUR TOUS CEUX QUI JAILBREAKENT LEUR APPAREIL, INSTALLEZ LA SÉCURITÉ MOBILE SUBSTRATE depuis Cydia. Il apporte une sécurité permettant de désactiver temporairement tous les tweaks si le jailbreak fait crasher l'iPhone


----------



## Maxmad68 (8 Juillet 2015)

constantin34 a dit:


> bonjour j'aimerai savoir un renseignement pourrais vous me repondre vite c urgent
> 
> 
> si je jailbreak mon ipad est ce que tout les images et jeux resteront sur mon ipad
> ...


Tout restera, ne t'inquiètes pas, mais lis mon message ci-dessus, c'est vraiment important


----------

